# North Utah cats



## SSHounds (Oct 17, 2018)

I was born in cache valley and raised back and forth between there southern Idaho and Washington. Now currently living in Oregon. My wife and I have decided to move our family back over tho Utah. I want to ask you guys how the cat hunting is in the northern part of the state.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

If you can draw the tag, it's great.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

hunting777 said:


> If you can draw the tag, it's great.


Draw what tag? Cache is harvest objective. Morgan - South Rich looks pretty tough to draw.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

3arabians said:


> Draw what tag? Cache is harvest objective. Morgan - South Rich looks pretty tough to draw.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Depends on what you call Northern Utah. 




CG7603 Box Elder, Raft River


1 in 39 odds. That Is the one I went on with a friend.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

hunting777 said:


> Depends on what you call Northern Utah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 True, I was just looking at the Morgan South Rich odds and those are pretty steep also.


----------



## SSHounds (Oct 17, 2018)

Well I'm not afraid to travel for good hunting, I will be living in cache valley or just a little south of there such as Brigham city or so. I'm not so worried about a harvest tag, as much as the chase. As far as I'm understanding it's 365 day pursuit correct?


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

11/7/18 - 5/31/19 for pursuit units it looks like. Look here for all the info:

https://wildlife.utah.gov/hunting-in-utah/hunting-information/cougar.html

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

took me 10 years to draw the Morgan tag


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

SSHounds said:


> As far as I'm understanding it's 365 day pursuit correct?


As 3arabians mentioned, pursuit only (tree and release with hounds) ends the end of May. However in a harvest objective unit, if the harvest objective quota isn't met, the kill season remains open until either the quota is filled, or the new hunting season begins in November.

As far as cat hunting in Northern Utah, your odds at a mature tom are greater in western Box Elder county than in the Cache or Ogden units. The Ogden and Cache units have recently been under 3 years of a predator management plan that called for lion populations to be significantly reduced, not just maintained. For the most part, the plan has been successful because cat populations are down significantly in these two units. Cache remains on harvest objective this year, but Ogden went back to being a split unit.

Competition among houndsmen in Northern Utah on public ground can be pretty intense. My advise is to get up early or spend the night in your truck at the trailhead, and bring a pair of brass knuckles just in case.


----------



## SSHounds (Oct 17, 2018)

Thanks guys! I appreciate it. My uncle lives in Logan and says he can hook me up with some folks that will show me around up there.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

300 Wby said:


> took me 10 years to draw the Morgan tag


That's really sad. I did better than that as a non resident.

We have some of the same kinda stuff going on in Wyoming with our draw system, especially the antelope draw.


----------

